# Making changes to EXIF using a unix command



## aicul (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a unix program that will allow me to make changes to EXIF data in .JPG files.

I need to change the exif data of hundreds of photos before I load them into iPhoto. For some reason the exif date on these photos is incorrect.

Any advice on mass changing of exif dates is welcome.


----------



## kainjow (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like this might do what you want: http://www.sentex.net/~mwandel/jhead/


----------

